# Help needed with Amaya XTS machines..



## MyShirtShack (May 3, 2011)

Hi we have 2 Amaya XTS machines and have not been happy with the quality of the embroidery we are putting out, but we cannot put a finger on what the problem is.. 

Sew out was done on a piece of cotton poly twill which is the most stable fabric I have using 2 layers of 50g one way tear backing.


















I tested both machines one sewing yellow and the other white.. 
The test for text size was approx. 10mm high for the capitals letters, I still think this looks a bit shabby so I created a test file sewing vertical and horizontal lines which start at .8mm, 1mm,2mm,3mm,4mm,5mm..



















I have tried a lot more test sew outs and replaced my usuall 75 needle with a 65 ball points from maderia.
Thread used was maderia 40 poly neon, density set to .38 and no pull comp settings in design shop.
Use a hoop master and 15cm hoop so I believe fabric tension is good..
Os settings are, speed 800 spm, auto tension on with minimum of 3.










[media]http://i574.photobucket.com/albums/ss181/ghettotige/embroidery%20sewouts/IMG_0913.jpg[/media]

This is what the back looks like just incase somebody spots something amiss.

Whats your verdict on these?, I think, they do not look right but I also don’t want to be trying to create the impossible.. 
Thanks for your help on this as I am pulling my hair out trying to find what may be wrong.


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Try this:

2 layers cut away backing. (I always use 2 cutaway. I only use tear away for caps)
Presser foot lever down as much as it can, maybe just one click up. (Don't want it actually touching plate. Check with no fabric in place)
Auto tension set to 1. (Maximum 2)
1100 or 1200 stitches per minute. (XTS embroider better the faster it runs,.they were made to run average 1200 spm).
Use bobbin case gauge to check bobbin tension. I bought one on eBay for $69.00 and found out bobbin case tension was off on each head.

My Amaya BiG Reds (older models) run crisp logos. I get lots of compliments. 

If all else fails, call a tech. Worth the investment unless still under warranty then don't hesitate.


----------



## MyShirtShack (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the feed back, made the changes-
So this one is using 2 layers of maderia weblon cut away..
Auto tension set to minimum 1, but machine ran at 4 on the horizontal and 1 on the vertical lines.
Set speed to 1100 spm.
Cant do the bobbin test as I have to locate a gauge (which I will do).. 
Already talking with techs from Amaya UK and mederia threads UK but waiting for their opinions..


----------



## jray (Jul 22, 2010)

The design looks better with the cut away. What kind of underlay are you using. I would definitely slow the machine down. And it would help look cleaner if you added some pull comp.


----------



## MyShirtShack (May 3, 2011)

So this is the sew out with pull comp increased to 130, underlay is centre walk on the thinner lines and edge walk on the thicker lines. Speed was set to 900 spm on this one.


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

I use edge walk only with zig zag, never alone. Underlay one is zig zag, then two is edge walk. Keep in mind that you can't do lines too thin either, the needle needs to be able to jump a certain distance to actually form a stitch. 

Don't worry about slowing the machine down. If it was a Tajima or Berudan, then yes, but XTS should be run fast (1100 - 1200 spm).


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

This is the bobbin case tension I ordered: 

Bobbin Case Tension Gauge FOR L Style Towa TM 1 | eBay

and this is the video I used to learn to set the tension: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c02F_F_Fyxo

It should be between 25 - 30.


----------



## MyShirtShack (May 3, 2011)

Cheers for that, just ordered one from GS UK so should be here tomorrow (no time to wait for ebay LOL) I have been looking for something like that for a long time but neither amaya uk or Madeira threads sell them..

I will attempt a sew out with the underlay settings you recommend.
Correct me if I am wrong but Im sure I read somewhere that minimum satin stitch should be no less than 1mm, and text characters no smaller than 5mm in height..


----------



## LaurieL (Feb 8, 2008)

Could you explain this a bit more. Edge walk, center walk ?? I have a big red and I hate the stitching compared to my three brother 6 needles.


----------



## MyShirtShack (May 3, 2011)

Made adjustments, underlay 1 zigzag underlay 2, edge walk..








was looking better on the lines so added the underlay changes to the text and got this.









Feedback from Maderia threads is that the stitching looks to dense, density is set to .4 so I will try dropping it to .35 and test.


----------



## MyShirtShack (May 3, 2011)

The quest continues..
This was a test to see the difference between density..


----------



## MyShirtShack (May 3, 2011)

Then desiding that .38 was the best density setting I tested different underlays.


----------



## MyShirtShack (May 3, 2011)

Then I tested a 60 thread instead of 40 to gauge the difference which appeared minimal.


----------



## MyShirtShack (May 3, 2011)

Then Maderia Rep mentions tension looks off so I ran a test with applique stops in between lines so I could turn off auto tension and manually set tension..








[media]http://i574.photobucket.com/albums/ss181/ghettotige/embroidery%20sewouts/IMG_0924.jpg[/media]

Looks like a tension setting of 8 produced the best result.


----------



## wilks42 (Nov 20, 2014)

Check drive cable tensions.


----------



## MyShirtShack (May 3, 2011)

Definitely checked the cables for forward back motion, need to look at any adjustment for left/right..


----------



## wilks42 (Nov 20, 2014)

Main drive cable is metal. Metal cable changes tension with temperatures. The tension tolerance is tight. 13lbs +/- 1/2 lb


----------

